# Just too funny:P



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

YouTube - Lightsaber Strikes Back


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

That was a good ass movie.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hee, hee, hee!

And did you see this one? Watch it to the end - there's a twist!

YouTube - china star wars


----------

